# what price should i charge



## adorable (Dec 16, 2011)

What price should i charge for dress rabbit. WHat is the going rate. per pound or per rabbit


----------



## brentr (Dec 16, 2011)

Most people will say "whatever people will pay in your area is what you should charge."  Any data on what others in your area charge?  Are you trying to meet or beat the market?  I'd suggest a price per rabbit, then add on a little for your trouble to dress the animal.

I will admit I have no direct experience in this myself, as of now.  I've had some neighbors buy a rabbit from from me for the table, but I know I gave them "sweetheart deals."


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

I would figure out your costs per rabbit. Then I would factor in a little bit extra for a profit for you...that's what you should charge.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

I've never sold rabbit meat so there's no experience that I can give.  But after reading SheepGirl's logical response, I would have to agree that's the best way to find out how much You want to charge.  

Wishing you luck.  

K


----------



## Citylife (Dec 18, 2011)

My rabbits dress out at about 1 1/2 lbs.  give or take a bit.  I have one neighbor how buys them from me @ $10 each.  At one of the Asian markets here they have freezer burnt rabbit for $3.99 lb.  and it varies in size from 1 1/4 lbs -4 lbs.  I prefer selling breeding stock...........  I get 20-30 for them.  But, not all are good breeding stock so the freezer it is.  Good luck to you.


----------



## SowdersHomestead (Dec 19, 2011)

I've seen anywhere from $3.00 to $6.50 a lb.  This will all be dependent upon supply and demand in your area.  Talk to your local Whole Food's store and see if they are interested in selling your dressed rabbits.  Also upscale restaurants, especially french style, are good ones to talk to.  Always ask for the executive chef.  They make all the purchasing decisions. 

One avenue I'm gunna try this year is hooking up with a local CSA.  Give them the option to add meat and eggs to their offerings.

Good luck


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2011)

At a grocery store here they are 7.50 ea, dressed / frozen.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 19, 2011)

Near us at a grocery store they are  $10-$12 each, dressed and frozen and they are what you might call scrawny.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 20, 2011)

They sell for $7 per pound at our local grocery store.


----------



## sawfish99 (Dec 22, 2011)

They sell for $6/lb dressed at the butcher shop and directly from local farms.


----------



## lorihadams (Jan 19, 2012)

We charge $10 for an average sized rabbit but as much as $15 for a larger one.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 19, 2012)

Just be careful and check your state and local laws.  A lot of states won't allow you to sell rabbit meat - you have to sell live animals only.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 19, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Just be careful and check your state and local laws.  A lot of states won't allow you to sell rabbit meat - you have to sell live animals only.


I actually had a conversation with the CT Dept of Agriculture about this topic earlier this week.  In CT, I can sell live animals and perform "custom slaughter" without any inspection requirements.  It largerly comes down to how you advertise and the size of your operation.  Dept of Ag said our size wouldn't make the radar, but to stay legal, we will either sell rabbits for a fixed price or based on live weight and charge a separate processing fee.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in a major city and have seen them at the fancy grocery stores for as much as $25 frozen. They don't look very appetizing, very petite, and sort of frost bitten looking. 

Do be careful though, there are a lot of federal regulations for selling meat for human consumption. I've seen rabbit labeled for dogs only so people wont get in trouble with big brother.


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine (Jan 20, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Just be careful and check your state and local laws.  A lot of states won't allow you to sell rabbit meat - you have to sell live animals only.


True.  My understanding is while rabbit meat is not inspected by the USDA, the animals must still be slaughtered in a USDA-inspected facility.  The work-around is to sell live animals only, but the new owner doesn't have to take physical delivery of the live animal.  One of the things the new owner can do is have someone butcher it for them.  

So, I take orders at our farmers market one weekend, and deliver the following weekend.  No hassle from The Man thus far.  Your results may vary.


----------



## zzGypsy (Feb 16, 2012)

smiles-n-sunshine said:
			
		

> quiltnchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that depends on state and local law, federal doesn't require it be slaughtered in an inspected facility - here in MO I can slaughter in my barn if I want to, just above a certain production amount I have to keep track of who I sell to.  Farm sale/slaughter of rabbits is not regulated, provided you're not a very big operation.


----------

